# Aerobic Septic Irrigation



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

I have an aerobic septic with 2 sprinklers that each spray about 30' radius. Anyone know if it's possible to add more sprinklers/zones to such a system?


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

In texas you are not supposed to by law. I tried it anyway and it really almost killed my grass lol.

I figure the pump prolly produces about 8-10gpm. So thats what you would be working with.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Hopefully that's not the case in OK. I'm out of city limits so if it is possible and won't wreck my septic maybe I'll be good to go. My house is only putting off 5gpm and I'm on a rural water district that sent out a recent letter saying they are at capacity and considering rationing. Hope they figure it out as my neighborhood alone is prepping for 30 more homes to be added in the next few years...


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Yeh I'm in the same boat because the dummies that installed the septic sprinklers placed them in the worst areas possible for the lawn. By the law here you're supposed to get a septic guy out to do a new septic spray field plan and then it needs approval by the county and then you have to get a certified septic installer to do it.

Good luck with OK. TX has about a 20 page document on policy and procedure for installing aerobic septic.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I am in Louisiana and my septic system has 3 heads and judging by the distance they are spraying, I could probably add another head. I am unsure about any laws...


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

Houses in my old neighborhood had something like this installed to give them multiple zones: https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/products/lawn-irrigation/valves-valve-boxes/valves/indexing-valves
As JWAY mentioned these were installed by a licensed installer and part of the original water spray plan and met the criteria for spacing to the property line/pools/etc.

I only had a single zone and 3 sprinklers but could have easily had more based on the discharge pump pressure (had a spillback to clean water tank to keep the line pressure ~60psig).


----------



## Rainman (Aug 19, 2019)

Hey folks, I also have an aerobic fermentation septic system that is currently set up with dripper lines (that have become useless due to being trodden on when installed above ground where stock graze). I want to remake the whole system to water grass and an orchard area, as well as having the option to send the treated water to a paddock during the winter to avoid over watering for the months where it is near constantly wet.

My idea is to set up several zones for different groups of fruit trees, lawn, and the winter paddock that all run on solenoids, only thing is that because the septic system needs to run on a float (when it needs to empty it needs to empty), the solenoids will only open or close off the zones versus regulating the flow. Not sure if this makes sense, but put another way when a valve opens, there won't necessarily be water flowing since the pressure is only there when the float actuated septic pump comes on (ie someone has a shower or does the laundry)...

Assuming that is clear, a few questions for you irrigation gurus... I have read that some valves need pressure to turn on/off, is this the case and if so what type of valves would be appropriate given there won't be pressure behind the valves most of the time when switching? I envisage just leaving a zone open for a couple of days to allow a few empty cycles to water the area, then close that zone down and then open another for a couple of days. I haven't yet bought a controller but do people see any issues having long (2 days) on-times? I also have a Davis Instruments weather station that reports data to externally hosted weather servers, I'm aware some of the new wireless irrigation controllers should be able to make use of that info but wondering if these 'smart' options will be smart enough for my whacky on/off schedules - any comments or experiences there? Looking at the Rachio 2 controller if anyone has experience of that setup, am in New Zealand so the Rachio 3 is out (due to broadcasting frequency conflicts). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rainman (Aug 19, 2019)

Bump


----------

